# Inherited Model 536.918700



## jimmyjames (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi!

I inherited a Craftsman 536.918700 a few years back, and want to get around to getting it in good working condition. I can't find a manual for it anywhere online, and was wondering if anyone here had one. After the foot we got on Monday, I'd really like to get it up and running.

Thanks!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/536918700/0247/1507000.html?pathTaken=


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Jim


Welcome to the forum. I have a copy of the manual in pdf format. If you send me a pm with your email address, happy to share it.


That's a good little unit. Biggest issue you will have is if it has the plastic bushings on the axel and auger shafts. I've converted some machines to roller bearings but the auger housing on that one is too small an opening for the ones I've found so far.


Paul


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 25, 2018)

HCBPH said:


> Jim
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I have a copy of the manual in pdf format. If you send me a pm with your email address, happy to share it.
> ...


That would be excellent Paul. I will get it touch.


----------



## ProudPrimate (Oct 1, 2018)

I also need that PDF manual, Paul, for the Craftsman 536.918700

If you could send one to [email protected] I would be most appreciative.

Thanks, 

John S. Carpenter


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

ProudPrimate said:


> I also need that PDF manual, Paul, for the Craftsman 536.918700
> 
> If you could send one to [email protected] I would be most appreciative.
> 
> ...


On it's way. For anyone else in the future, best to send a PM as I for one don't always go back through old threads and may not see the request.

Paul


----------

